# Selenocosmia Samarae



## kaldong (Feb 16, 2012)

Otherwise known as the Samar Cave Tarantula, which is a local specie here in the Philippines.. However, I wasn't able to find much info about this specie in the net that would give me a peace of mind. I would appreciate any info given by keepers of this specie (I hope there is :, especially the venom potency, temperament and if it's Terrestrial or Arboreal.. Please share your experience, I know I should know better as it's one of our very own species, but, I just don't... :biggrin:

I actually got it as a freebie from a seller that I found out as just my neighbor, I bought 3 L. Parahybana slings and he gave me 1 B. Albopilosum and 1 S. Samarae... :biggrin:


----------



## Rob1985 (Feb 16, 2012)

All I could find out about it is that it's a burrowing terrestrial species. If it's like any of the other Selenocosmia species then I'd say it's probably pretty defensive. It is an Old World species, so the venom potency could be more medically significant than the New World T's.

Just keep the enclosure like you would any other T, peat moss or EcoEarth and since it's indigenous to your area just keep it's climate similar to what you normally see it where you are. 

Maybe someone else can offer more, but that's all I could find for ya.


----------



## kaldong (Feb 16, 2012)

Much appreciated Rob1985.. I had a feeling it's defensive, I only hope it's not as angry as an OBT when it comes to temperament...


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 16, 2012)

If I remember correctly, that genus has a -very- potent venom. I am also sure it's certainly way more potent than that of the New Worlds...

Check out this relative: Australian Whistling/Barking Spider


----------



## desmond bike (Aug 28, 2016)

I have a confirmed female samar cave. Venom potwncy is expwcted to be medicaly sugnificant. My experience with her she is extremely deffensive and skittish. Be aware moves like a lightning bolt aswell. Threat poses as almost anything. Housing straight forward but try put a nice size hide in thats dark otherwise they will just burrow all the time.eats like a pissed of t rex but attacks its food like a raptor hahhah




TE="kaldong, post: 1995215, member: 62083"]Otherwise known as the Samar Cave Tarantula, which is a local specie here in the Philippines.. However, I wasn't able to find much info about this specie in the net that would give me a peace of mind. I would appreciate any info given by keepers of this specie (I hope there is _O, especially the venom potency, temperament and if it's Terrestrial or Arboreal.. Please share your experience, I know I should know better as it's one of our very own species, but, I just don't... :biggrin:

I actually got it as a freebie from a seller that I found out as just my neighbor, I bought 3 L. Parahybana slings and he gave me 1 B. Albopilosum and 1 S. Samarae... :biggrin:[/QUOTE]
Hi.


----------

